

With or without AT&T/T-Mobile merger, Sprint already lost - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/06/with-or-without-attt-mobile-merger-analyst-says-sprint-already-lost/

======
byoung2
_the addition of the iPhone 5 could do more to increase smartphone sales among
Sprint’s current subscriber base — and put more stress on the carrier’s
network thanks to its unlimited data plans — than it will to attract new
business_

As a long-time Sprint customer (10 years), this is the most worrisome part
about the impending iPhone 5 launch. All those Sprint customers who resisted
the urge to get a smartphone, or who have BlackBerry, WinMo, or early Android
devices whose contracts are coming due might jump to the iPhone. That could be
disastrous for Sprint's network, since iPhone users have been known to be very
data-hungry.

